# Medion Laptop startet---Bildschirm bleibt Schwarz!!!



## Rubberdude (16. November 2015)

So liebe Community,

da ich nach ettlichen hin und her immernoch kein Ergebnis finden kann wende ich mich nun an die Experten unter euch. ^^

Mein Fehler liegt darin das wenn ich das Notebook starte, es komplett hochfährt (sound ertönt ebenfalls) allerdings KEIN Bild erscheint.
Daraufhin habe ich einen zweiten Monitor besorgt...

so meine bisherigen Versuche:

Notebook + Akku + Stromnetz   ---->komplett hochgefahren + sound...Notebook Bild Schwarz...
Notebook + Akku   ---->komplett hochgefahren + sound...Notebook Bild Schwarz...
Notebook + Stromnetz   ---->komplett hochgefahren + sound...Notebook Bild Schwarz...

Notebook + Akku + Stromnetz + 2.Monitor   ---->komplett hochgefahren + sound...Notebook Bild Schwarz...2.Monitor bekommt ein Bild!!!
Notebook + Akku + 2.Monitor   ---->komplett hochgefahren + sound...Notebook Bild Schwarz...2.Monitor bekommt ein Bild!!!
Notebook + Stromnetz + 2.Monitor   ---->komplett hochgefahren + sound...Notebook Bild Schwarz...2.Monitor bekommt ein Bild!!!

Mir ist bei allen versuchen aufgefallen das,
wenn ich vor dem erneuten hochfahren das Notebook von jeglichen Stromquellen abklemm und wieder anstecke fährt er ganz normal hoch.

Ebenso hat der Notebook Bildschirm keinerlei probleme beim anzeigen des Bildes (WENN ES DANN MAL KOMMT), sprich keine Schlieren, Streifen, usw...
Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung funktioniert auch.

Technische Daten zum Laptop:

   Hersteller: Medion Akoya
   Model: E7220
   Betriebsystem: Win 10Pro
   Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
   Festplatte 750GB
   Grafik: Intel HD3000

Wäre super wenn irgendwer hier auch nur einen Tipp oder ähnliches hat. 
Falls noch Informationen gefragt sind einfach bescheid sagen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Rubberdude


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. November 2015)

hier stand Quatsch


----------



## GabtC (16. November 2015)

Du hast die Problemanalyse ja sauber durchgeführt, die einzige sinnvolle Interpretation ist, dass dein Monitor defekt ist oder (was ich annehme) die Anbindung des Monitors einen Wackelkontakt hat (Acer war mal eine Weile berühmt dafür, dass häufiges Auf- und Zuklappen eher früher als später zu einem Wackler geführt hat, vielleicht ist das bei Medion ja auch so).

Wie alt ist der Laptop und wie verwendest du ihn hauptsächlich?


----------



## Rubberdude (19. November 2015)

Sry für meine verzögerte Antwort, war die letzten tage an keinem pc mehr.

Also das Notebook wird nur für Office arbeiten verwendet. Ich habe am Montag noch ein Paar Tests gemacht damit ich zumindest die Hardware ausschließen konnte.

Das hat dann auch geklappt...am Ende hab ich einfach ein downgrade von Win 10 auf Win 7 gemacht ...jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------

